# welsh section D



## Lornaj (27 November 2017)

Hi there 

looking for some general feedback, thinking of purchasing a welsh section d who has a lovely nature, very green but very willing, i did however notice that she has a lot of over bend I am use to my TB who really throws his head in the air and he is very sensitive in the mouth, I am going back a second time to try wondered if anybody could give me there opinion on the welsh and the training attitude, just starting very low level dressage at the moment, not sure if i should try to take more contact with her ?


----------



## ester (28 November 2017)

This might be better in new lounge for more responses

In general Welshies are inclined to duck behind the contact as their evasion, and need to be encouraged to take it forwards and always think 'out' even once they are fairly well established. I wouldn't take a stronger contact if I were trialling her I would see if I could encourage her to poke her nose instead.


----------



## milliepops (28 November 2017)

ester said:



			This might be better in new lounge for more responses
.
		
Click to expand...

Showing your age there, ester!  Hasn't been called NL for yonks  she means put this post in Tack Room, Lorna


----------



## ester (28 November 2017)

milliepops said:



			Showing your age there, ester!  Hasn't been called NL for yonks  she means put this post in Tack Room, Lorna 

Click to expand...

you know what I almost even went and checked as thought hmmm and then I thought no, I'm sure it's right... It's only tuesday too!


----------



## SpringArising (30 November 2017)

Welsh Ds can usually be found thinking the world's out to get them, breathing fire, or creating an absolute drama for nothing!

I've just bought another one and I have no idea why, the first one was a nightmare and this one is too. But you sort of learn to love them. You either click with them or you don't.


----------



## ester (30 November 2017)

haha SA , I keep trying to convince myself I should get something else for the next one now F is semi-retired... then I seem to keep looking at welshies!


----------



## SpringArising (30 November 2017)

ester said:



			haha SA , I keep trying to convince myself I should get something else for the next one now F is semi-retired... then I seem to keep looking at welshies!
		
Click to expand...

Save yourself while you still can!

I really need to start getting mine out and about but I just know what a PITA he's going to be so keep thinking, meh, maybe next weekend when I can be bothered to keep up with his antics. It's bad enough just getting him up the drive at home, no idea how he's going to cope at a show :eek3:


----------



## milliepops (30 November 2017)

SpringArising said:



			Save yourself while you still can!

I really need to start getting mine out and about but I just know what a PITA he's going to be so keep thinking, meh, maybe next weekend when I can be bothered to keep up with his antics. It's bad enough just getting him up the drive at home, no idea how he's going to cope at a show :eek3:
		
Click to expand...

lol, I still can't get mine up the drive at home but she's become quite civilised at shows


----------



## ihatework (30 November 2017)

ester said:



			haha SA , I keep trying to convince myself I should get something else for the next one now F is semi-retired... then I seem to keep looking at welshies!
		
Click to expand...

Go for a part-bred, tame the welshiness slightly.
Just make sure you buy something with the best bits of both breeds


----------



## SpringArising (30 November 2017)

milliepops said:



			lol, I still can't get mine up the drive at home but she's become quite civilised at shows 

Click to expand...

Can you send over some good vibes? He's only been here two months and has already almost crushed my OH to death after we tried to hose him off, has managed to break through post and rail, shot off across the field as soon as I tried to mount leaving me in the dirt :rolleyes3:, went from 0-60 when being long lined and took me water skiing with him and took off with me in the field and only stopped when he'd physically exhausted himself (and me). 

Ester, did you still want that Welsh? He's very pretty, I promise...


----------



## milliepops (30 November 2017)

SpringArising said:



			Can you send over some good vibes? He's only been here two months and has already almost crushed my OH to death after we tried to hose him off, has managed to break through post and rail, shot off across the field as soon as I tried to mount leaving me in the dirt :rolleyes3:, went from 0-60 when being long lined and took me water skiing with him and took off with me in the field and only stopped when he'd physically exhausted himself (and me). 

Ester, did you still want that Welsh? He's very pretty, I promise...
		
Click to expand...

Ohhh been through all that, plus the galloping off down the road when trying to load   breaking the stable when just *deciding* to exit, numerous rugs and headcollars destroyed... 

They are so very pretty though <3


----------



## ester (30 November 2017)

SpringArising said:



			Ester, did you still want that Welsh? He's very pretty, I promise...
		
Click to expand...


Haha 

I half have one lined up at a friends, I'm hoping she's got him through all those bits. I say half because I need to eat less or he needs to grow a bit more really! 

Mine's a good boy compared to most, but in the year he has been home mum still doesn't seem to have got to grips with predicting him- but it does make her email updates amusing.... she has currently banned him from going off road with her due to a whip round head the other way while she was trying to have a mooch incident. He was most put out when his scoot forward incident to have a sneaky canter didn't work with me yesterday. Currently considering another cushings test but for something who has always been inherently lazy we seem to have the opposite of any lethargy issues atm!


----------



## Apercrumbie (30 November 2017)

ihatework said:



			Go for a part-bred, tame the welshiness slightly.
Just make sure you buy something with the best bits of both breeds 

Click to expand...

Having had and loved both I can confirm that this isn't true, you just end up with a faster nutjob


----------



## nikicb (30 November 2017)

ihatework said:



			Go for a part-bred, tame the welshiness slightly.
Just make sure you buy something with the best bits of both breeds 

Click to expand...




apercrumbie said:



			Having had and loved both I can confirm that this isn't true, you just end up with a faster nutjob 

Click to expand...

Ester found me a PB 2 years ago - perhaps she was waiting to see whether IHW's theory worked or not!


----------



## ester (30 November 2017)

Lol, like using you as a trial run?


----------



## nikicb (30 November 2017)

ester said:



			Lol, like using you as a trial run?  

Click to expand...

Indeed!!


----------



## ester (30 November 2017)

Seems to be going ok at least


----------



## nikicb (30 November 2017)

ester said:



			Seems to be going ok at least  

Click to expand...

She's finally conceding that concentrating on what I want her to do for a few hours a week really isn't all that bad.


----------



## JJS (30 November 2017)

Oh goodness! You're all making me wonder what I have to look forward to when Flower foal grows up. I already have a newfound (and rather alarming) understanding of just what 'being Welsh' means


----------



## SpringArising (30 November 2017)

JJS said:



			Oh goodness! You're all making me wonder what I have to look forward to when Flower foal grows up. I already have a newfound (and rather alarming) understanding of just what 'being Welsh' means 

Click to expand...

There's being Welsh, and then being Welsh D.

I've decided B will have his first outing on Saturday. Wish us luck - we'll need it :eek3:


----------



## Sandstone1 (30 November 2017)

Not all welsh ds are mad!
They are not for everyone but if you get a good one and you click you have a horse of a lifetime.


----------



## milliepops (30 November 2017)

Sandstone1 said:



			They are not for everyone but if you get a good one and you click you have a horse of a lifetime.
		
Click to expand...

^^ah true.  I do love mine, I accept the things she doesn't enjoy and she tries jolly hard at the stuff she does like.   She has been a bit of a brute along the way though


----------



## Apercrumbie (30 November 2017)

Sandstone1 said:



			Not all welsh ds are mad!
They are not for everyone but if you get a good one and you click you have a horse of a lifetime.
		
Click to expand...

Very true - and the madness/quirkiness is why we love them. They're fantastic!


----------



## ester (30 November 2017)

Mine isn't particularly mad at all, well no more mad than his owner, and mad enough that it's ok to dress him up as puss in boots, and james bond in a single day an him not have an identity crisis .


----------



## milliepops (30 November 2017)

Yes I don't think mine is mad either, she's idiosyncratic


----------



## ihatework (30 November 2017)

Well my part bred is pretty damn sane so far! Good job given how huge it is. 
Nothing other than normal big green just backed Horse behaviour. Long may it continue ...


----------



## angrybird1 (30 November 2017)

Good.  Was just worried that anyone reading this thread would think they are all raving lunatics!
I know they can be a bit self opinionated but that's what makes them special


----------



## nikicb (30 November 2017)

Sandstone1 said:



			Not all welsh ds are mad!
They are not for everyone but if you get a good one and you click you have a horse of a lifetime.
		
Click to expand...

My PB isn't mad at all, she's not even spooky.  She does however have an opinion about everything and always thinks she knows best.  I wouldn't swap her for the world.   x


----------



## seabsicuit2 (6 December 2017)

They are nuts and a nightmare to train!!&#65533;&#65533;


----------



## milliepops (6 December 2017)

seabsicuit2 said:



			They are nuts and a nightmare to train!!&#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

lol speak for yourself! Mine is the most trainable horse I've ever had in some respects :wink3:


----------

